# Help me catch tuna please



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

We will be fishing southwest edge and nipple area tomorrow neither of us have caught any kind of tuna what do we need to do to up our chances of atleast a blackfin any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

There are a few ways, try the search key. 

My favorite, because it seems the easiest for my lazy arse is to use a chum churn and chunk. After I see the bonita come up I try to cast past them. 

It seems to me anyways that after the bonita show up the BFT is just past them. Never caught a YFT so can't help you there. 

It normally takes about 40 sec. of good chum churning then hit the churn about every 2 minutes with 2 or 3 good hits. After about 15 minutes the fish show up.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7186593/

Enjoy


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

While trolling be sure and have a cedar plug in your spread


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Now there's a man with his priorities straight


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies I'm stoked I'm ready to leave work now and get ready


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Watch your wind. Seas forecast to go to 2-4 ft in afternoon!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tuna*

This time of year, we anchor in 180ft. of water southwest on the edge and start chumming and chunking. It is inevitable that blackfins will show up several times a day while doing this. It is also common to catch wahoo right now doing the same thing. We like to chunk and chum with shredded bonita and small LYs or menhaden.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

When you leaving out and from where? Badazzchef, big German and myself are leaving out of Sherman Cove around 6 AM.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

We are leaving from navy point at around 530 so we will prolly be hitting the pass around the same time we will be in a 2301 cobia


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

loading up and heading out the door. We will be in a white boat with red trim. A 25' Sportsman wellcraft. 

1.3 ft ... hope it holds out till around 1pm:thumbsup:


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

Watch this! 
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8042153


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's to funny


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

We ended up with one BFT and all the bonita and kings you could want. Oh yea, one 6 foot hammerhead and one fun ride home. 

Didn't see anyone else out there. How did your day go.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

We made iy about 10 miles out and decided it was probably a better Idea to just fish in a little closer so we fished some spots in a 100' or so only managed 1 keeper scamp and 1 keeper red grouper both were barely leagle but fish in the box none the less naturally caught tons of quality endangered snapper I was just happy to Be on the water these long spells in-between trips makes it hard for a fish aholic like myself


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

glad u made it out and glad that there is still people on this forum willing to be nice. i have spent numerous hours and fuel money just to find tuna and wahoos and have failed totally. its so disappointing for me cause everytime i have the mentality of im going to get one today and end up not getting anyting. thanks guys for the great info. i will be chumming my arse off to see what imma get


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

1. Control Your Speed - When fishing for tuna, troll at speeds of 5 to 8 miles per hour. Most professionals like to use a typical 'W Pattern' while trolling. This pattern consists of 2 long lines held out on each outrigger, 2 shorter lines held out flat and one deep line straight down the middle. Additionally, it is helpful to display a flashy presentation of multiple lures. The more they splash, sparkle and shine the better. What you want is to trick the tuna into thinking that it has stumbled across a panicked school of bait fish.
2. Pay Attention to Nature - Anytime that you see diving birds, pay special attention. Diving birds typically means that there are schools of bait fish nearby. Where there are bait fish, tuna tend to also be some place close. Additionally, large schools of tuna like to travel near pods of dolphins or sharks.
3. Pay Attention to the Season - During the warmer summer months, tuna love to hunt near the surface of the water. Feeding tuna are easy to spot on clear summer afternoons as the water looks like it is being destroyed from beneath. Additionally, tuna like to feed in low light conditions, such as the late afternoon. During the winter months, tuna tend to hunt in deeper waters and are much more difficult to find and catch.


----------

